# jQuery - Link aufrufen und Funktion ausführen?



## unrealzero_php (21. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Bietet jQuery die Möglichkeit einen Link aufzurufen und anschliessend eine function() auszuführen?

Beispiel:


```
function setLinkToModuleRecord(module_id)
{
    $('div[id^=link_' + module_id + '_]').click(function(){

        // ID für Datensatz ermitteln
        var record_id   = $(this).attr('id').match(/link_([0-9]+)_([0-9]+)/)[2];
        window.location = '/address';

        // Datensatz in Div laden
        getRecordOpen(10, record_id)
    });
}
```


----------



## Quaese (21. März 2011)

Hi,

nachdem du die Seite verlassen hast, kannst du keine Funktion mehr aufrufen.

Willst du die Funktion auf der nachfolgenden Seite aufgerufen wird, musst du dies dort tun. Um dort auf die benötigte ID zurückgreifen zu können, kann diese zum Beispiel über die URL oder über einen Cookie zur Verfügung gestellt werden.

Ciao
Quaese


----------

